# Replacing door speakers, have question...



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chuck5330 said:


> For those of you who are in the know, or who have already done this, I want to replace the pioneer door speakers with a component system. In my cobalt, I needed an adapter to place on the factory connection in order to use the aftermarket speaker. Will I also need these for the Cruze? If so, is it the same adapter? I do not want to cut off the factory connector. Also, will I need to fabricate a mounting bracket like I did in the cobalt as well? Thanks!


My guess is that you will certainly need a new wiring adapter. I've never seen a newer GM factory speaker that was connected using generic quick-connects.

I personally just cut the connector off and leave enough length on it so that I can reconnect it later using butt crimp connectors.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I have looked on crutchfield for speakers and they do not yet have an adapter for our Cruze and just say that you will need to cut off the factory adapter plug. They do however offer mounting brackets to fit both front and rear doors.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

After doing quite a bit of research, I couldn't find a definite answer to this. I ended up cutting up my stock speakers and using the connectors off those and mounting the aftermarket speakers to the stock ones after I removed the centers of them. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> After doing quite a bit of research, I couldn't find a definite answer to this. I ended up cutting up my stock speakers and using the connectors off those and mounting the aftermarket speakers to the stock ones after I removed the centers of them.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a whole lot of work. Do you have access to any woodworking tools?

By the way, if anyone does need custom baffles made out of MDF, I would be more than happy to cut them for you. I can do increments of .25" from .5" and up.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

It was kind of a lot of work but it wasn't too bad. Took me longer than expected because I wanted to make sure it was right and looked good. I just used a drill, dremel, and soldering gun. I don't have Mich access to wood working tools. I could probably find some or use a dremel possibly but I don't have all the correct tools. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> It was kind of a lot of work but it wasn't too bad. Took me longer than expected because I wanted to make sure it was right and looked good. I just used a drill, dremel, and soldering gun. I don't have Mich access to wood working tools. I could probably find some or use a dremel possibly but I don't have all the correct tools.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


You could have done it with a dremel and a circle cutting jig quite easily. My XPR-400 came with one and I cut out circles for many sub boxes and speakers before I could afford to buy a router and bits.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I was actually curious how that works. Do you drill into the metal on the door panel?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> I have looked on crutchfield for speakers and they do not yet have an adapter for our Cruze and just say that you will need to cut off the factory adapter plug. They do however offer mounting brackets to fit both front and rear doors.


How much were the mounting brackets running for?


Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> How much were the mounting brackets running for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.com App


They are $14.99 out the door. Free shipping. Bought mine last night and should be here before the weekend. Time to upgrade!!!!!  :eusa_clap:


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is a link to the bracket on crutchfield. Haven't installed my speakers yet so don't know first hand if they fit but coming from crutchfield they should.
Speaker Mounting Brackets Fits select 2005-up vehicles (for 5-1/4", 6-1/2", or 6-3/4" speakers) at Crutchfield.com


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You would be 10x better off getting MDF ring baffles made. Plastic speaker mounts will vibrate and sound like crap. That's like putting 195 wide tires on a Corvette. 

Get me the measurements and I'll route you both MDF rings for $20 plus shipping. Let me know how far out you want the speakers spaced from the mounting panel as well.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You would be 10x better off getting MDF ring baffles made. Plastic speaker mounts will vibrate and sound like crap. That's like putting 195 wide tires on a Corvette.
> 
> Get me the measurements and I'll route you both MDF rings for $20 plus shipping. Let me know how far out you want the speakers spaced from the mounting panel as well.


Gonna try the ones I got from Crutchfield for now. I got speaker baffles that will be placed between the bracket and the panel which should minimize vibration I hope.

If I do decide I don't like the brackets I will let you know. I would most likely have them made to be like the ones Crutchfield provided.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Gonna try the ones I got from Crutchfield for now. I got speaker baffles that will be placed between the bracket and the panel which should minimize vibration I hope.
> 
> If I do decide I don't like the brackets I will let you know. I would most likely have them made to be like the ones Crutchfield provided.


One thing I have to mention: install is 75% of how a set of front speakers will sound. I can make a set of $1000 Focals sound like **** and a set of $200 Polks sound awesome. A great portion of that is the baffle you install them to (not flimsy plastic), and an even greater portion is door deadening. Everyone seems to underestimate the importance, but it's quite important to remove panel resonance and vibration, and block sound from both the road and from the back of the speaker. The idea is to separate the front waves from the sound waves. 

Having used just about every company's products out there, I can honestly say the best stuff is the stuff Don at SDS sells. He really knows what he's doing:
Sound Deadener Showdown - Your Source for Sound Deadening Products and Information

Shoot him an email if you're interested in at least controlling some of that panel resonance. Tell him Andrei sent you.


----------



## peejoe (Dec 21, 2013)

I also used the old factory speakers for the mounts, cutting th speaker center out and all the plastic center came out easily just using a pair of snips. while researching this I found a idea of Honda cvic with a guy doing this exact same job... I also have a civic and tried it on the woman's civic first and it works like a charm...... actually this is not a hard job. I have done the front this way and I am now looking into the rears today ...


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

To add to XR's post about sound deadening and sound waves... by properly dampening the vibration and road noise you're able to hear your music better/clearer without turning the volume up nearly as high as if they were mounted to plastic/stock baffles or directly to the door. The dampening allows for the sounds waves generated by the speaker to be focused into the cabin with minimal obstruction thus creating a clear more lively sound.

When installing audio components there should be a week where you're driving around with a torn apart car. The extra bit of effort needed to dampen a door, properly run/solder wires and install a speaker correctly will go a long way to ensuring your hard earned money is invested properly when you install your speaker properly. GLW your install!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Just replaced my pioneer door speaker for $40 and some change for direct replacement from dealer. Was this a good price for a factory replacement? The bonus for me was dealer got it in same day for me.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Just replaced my pioneer door speaker for $40 and some change for direct replacement from dealer. Was this a good price for a factory replacement? The bonus for me was dealer got it in same day for me.


If you're talking about just one speaker and dealer did the replacement... it's not overkill. You could buy a pair of speakers for $40 and install yourself but this is kind of apples to oranges. If you don't have the time and $40 isn't a big deal then I would say it was ok. If you got both non premium speakers upgraded to pioneer I'd say this is a slightly better deal for what it is you had done and were looking to do.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I do have the pioneer 9 speaker system. Replacing the factory speaker with plug and play was worth it to me. I wasnt ready to do a whole upgrade with splicing and all. I checked rockauto and it was only $2 less with 5-7 day shipping, atleast it was available same day from the dealer. It worked out for me. I was actually shocked at this price. I thought it would been closer to $80 from the dealer.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I do have the pioneer 9 speaker system. Replacing the factory speaker with plug and play was worth it to me. I wasnt ready to do a whole upgrade with splicing and all. I checked rockauto and it was only $2 less with 5-7 day shipping, atleast it was available same day from the dealer. It worked out for me. I was actually shocked at this price. I thought it would been closer to $80 from the dealer.


$40 while I think $40 is a bit much, keep in mind I do my own stuff so, it's not that bad but if you had been taken for $80 on one pioneer stock speaker then you would have been had


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

chuck5330 said:


> For those of you who are in the know, or who have already done this, I want to replace the pioneer door speakers with a component system. In my cobalt, I needed an adapter to place on the factory connection in order to use the aftermarket speaker. Will I also need these for the Cruze? If so, is it the same adapter? I do not want to cut off the factory connector. Also, will I need to fabricate a mounting bracket like I did in the cobalt as well? Thanks!


I don't think anyone knows this yet, including Crutchfield, but there is an after market speaker connector that will fit the Cruze door harness. Metra 72-5600. I found out by accident.


----------



## ExtremePower (Sep 13, 2014)

Can you confirm this? I would love to go that way instead of Splicing.


----------



## Xanniebarman (Jun 17, 2015)

They are only $5 on Amazon just buy them and resell if don't fit, FYI Amazon says it won't fit but that doesn't make it true I don't see why above member would lie with an exact part #


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I dont see the point in this..... its a waste of money, that connector is designed to keep a secured connection on the speaker that came with the car. When replacing your speakers you need solid connection. It needs to be soldered and shrink wrapped. If you wanna keep the OE connector tap in to the line with solder or cut it off and keep it attached to the OE driver as it can then be soldered back in to place later if you so choose and you wont lose it.


----------

